# Second Life won't run



## anarchreon (May 3, 2009)

well i have a second life problem and its bugging me out im clicking SecondLife.exe and my cursor goes into busy for a while then goes back to normal and nothing happenes.

I have the mcafee firewall, directx 10, use the Dell D630 Latitude laptop,and have advanced the system requirments for SL.

Help


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

might have become corrupted

uninstall with revo uninstaller
http://www.revouninstaller.com/


----------



## anarchreon (May 3, 2009)

well, i tried again today and it worked!  :grin:

But the graphics are kinda weird and it crashes whenever i try to change my characters appearance :4-dontkno 

....... :upset:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I want to know if your graphics card is on the verge of being broken.

Use ATI tool to see if your GPU is artifacting. press the button, "Scan for Artifacts" and let run for about 1/2 an hour
http://www.techpowerup.com/atitool/

Post your temps with speedfan.
http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php


----------



## anarchreon (May 3, 2009)

ok doin it now... oh yea btw im installing windows XP Professional service pack 3 :1angel:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

ok, well get back to me with the results I need to help you.


----------

